# Winterized The Trailer Today.



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

Well, I hated to see him do it...but CamperAndy is winterizing the trailer today.

Hockey has started and most of our weekends are now booked till the end of February.
Last night the fish pond and dog pool had ice on it so that was the the sign to get it done before the pipes freeze...
I was hoping for one more trip....
Oh well, today I unload all the staples from the pantry and fridge...

This year's total was 9 trips (38 nights). A record for us.
The 2008 season with the new 31RQS and all that storage and space made it the most wonderful camping season yet.

I hope that all of you who get year round camping or extended seasons appreciate it. You are lucky.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Camper Louise said:


> Well, I hated to see him do it...but CamperAndy is winterizing the trailer today.
> 
> .....
> 
> I hope that all of you who get year round camping or extended seasons appreciate it. You are lucky.


I hear you, having winterized ours last weekend. It's always sad to close them up for the end of the year, but the change of seasons is nice to watch too! At least you can celebrate a sucessful camping season and begin planning the mods for 2009!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We will camp-on in your honor


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Washed and winterized today, tomorrow it's off to the rear lot at work to get covered up until spring.

4 trips for us this year, memorial day weekend, 5 days in june, a week in august and this past weekend. With busy spring and fall schedules it's hard to get out a lot but we sure do enjoy it when we do.

Mike


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I never winterize ours...never gets cold for an extended period. However, we've haven't been able to go camping either. It's Highschool football season and my oldest daughter is a cheerleader friday nights and then competition cheerleading all over state on saturday. So we're here for her. Next week, deer season will be on us and that will take up the balance of our time until early january. The Outback sits there patiently waiting. ---Mike


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

We just winterized last week and it only took 15 min/ 1.5 gal of the pink stuff. Now it is time to dream of camping next year. Maybe next May we will be towing with a new 3/4 ton Dodge Mega Cab.







Now we pray for the snow to start piling up.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

The ole Roo is going in today for winterization. Made 8 trips this year about average for us. Can't wait to break it out in March again.

Boo Hoo there goes the Roo.

Donna


----------



## fourwalls (Sep 21, 2007)

I feel your pain.







I am NOT going down with out a fight I have 2 more camping trips planned. and I refuse to give up yet. I will plug in the elect. heater and pray. Besides I just got it home yesterday







and I haven't got to use it yet. So keep the really cold someplace else please!!!


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I watched the RV Education videos last night, and they mentioned about by-passing the hot water heating and also adding another tub to the water pump. Has anyone did either one...if so, how do I access they?

Yes...this is my first year winterizing.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> I watched the RV Education videos last night, and they mentioned about by-passing the hot water heating and also adding another tub to the water pump. Has anyone did either one...if so, how do I access they?
> 
> Yes...this is my first year winterizing.


Here is a picture of the bypass valve on my water heater http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...i&img=10106 . Now find your water pump. After you've found the pump unscrew the inlet piping and replace with a hose with a 1/2" female end to the pump. Stick the hose into your rv anti-freeze and turn on the pump to fill your water lines with the pink stuff. James


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

What's winterize???

Just kidding!!

chabbie1


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Our water line winterizing is done too. Now, I'll remove the propane tanks and regulator and store them in the Outback, put the battery on a float charger in the garage, and put the RV cover on. After six months rest, it'll be ready for another camping season.

Bill


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Before I go tearing [email protected]@t apart, is there somewhere I can get a blueprint on where exactly the water pump is...and how to access it? Also, can I access the hot water heater without pulling it out?


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Southpaw said:


> Before I go tearing [email protected]@t apart, is there somewhere I can get a blueprint on where exactly the water pump is...and how to access it? Also, can I access the hot water heater without pulling it out?


It would help if we knew which trailer you have.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

When we returned from our Nickerson State Park dry camping trip last weekend, I fed the pink stuff to the RQS as well. Now she will slumber in the back yard, and assume the responsibility of being the Christmas present hideaway in a few short weeks. As an aside, I always place 2-3 glue traps in case the feild mice decide they want to winter in the Nimitz. Well, this morning, I found a total of 6 mice (doubled up on each trap) under the sink and in the waterpump hideaway. Usually I see the tell tale "chocolate jimmies" before I get too excited- but this caught me off guard. I am setting about 10 more traps tonight.............


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Great Point! @@@Result of watching college football and trying to type at the same [email protected]@@ 
TT is an 30 QBHSLE...2008


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

It was a sad, sad day a week ago when we winterized ours and carried it to the covered storage for the winter. I almost cried. I can't talk right now................sniff......sniff


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

I only have one question....What is this WINTER thing you all are speaking of? Is that when the day time temperature drops to the mid 60's?








Just trying to clear things up,








Brian


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I heard it is something that shortens the camping season, not sure....

Dave


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Yup. It is official, our camping season is over. The pink stuff is in, the batteries are out and the trailer was washed from head to toe. I even manage to get her parked beside the house on the new extended pad. The only left to do is throw the cover on.

Thor


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Southpaw said:


> Great Point! @@@Result of watching college football and trying to type at the same [email protected]@@
> TT is an 30 QBHSLE...2008


So aaaaaa I'm assuming no body knows how I can get access to my hot water heater and water pump without taking everything apart????????


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Southpaw said:


> So aaaaaa I'm assuming no body knows how I can get access to my hot water heater and water pump without taking everything apart????????


I was just looking at pics of your model of OB online, and it looks like the hot water heater may be under one of the bottom bunks, the one on the same side as the slide. (you can see the access door on the outside of the trailer. In our 26RS it is under a bunk, also.) Not sure about about the water pump itself, though. I'm not even sure where mine is! I'm sure if I'm mistaken someone will correct me!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> Great Point! @@@Result of watching college football and trying to type at the same [email protected]@@
> TT is an 30 QBHSLE...2008


So aaaaaa I'm assuming no body knows how I can get access to my hot water heater and water pump without taking everything apart????????
[/quote]

Most of the models require at least an access panel to be removed. Normally only 2 or 3 screws.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Pink is in, People are out














and she's at the Fiberglass Place getting her owie fixed


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

CamperAndy....you were correct. To gain access to my hot water heater, it was under the bunk bed...same side as you suggested. As soon as I read your post, I remembered the sales person said something about why the access board was screwed shut.

Now all I need is the location of my water pump and I can finalize finish my winterization. ANYONE care to offer any suggestions?????


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well finished our winterizing last trip...added 2 more blankets.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Southpaw said:


> CamperAndy....you were correct. To gain access to my hot water heater, it was under the bunk bed...same side as you suggested. As soon as I read your post, I remembered the sales person said something about why the access board was screwed shut.
> 
> Now all I need is the location of my water pump and I can finalize finish my winterization. ANYONE care to offer any suggestions?????


The water pump will be located behind the water fill location.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

Found my water pump...not under the refrigerator or under the bed. I looked for the seem in the carpet and turned the pump on to isolate its location, next to the bed. After a few first time mistakes and my first winterization is complete. Used one and a half gallons. Disconnected the battery and put it in the basement. Thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## Garost (Jan 30, 2008)

Southpaw said:


> Great Point! @@@Result of watching college football and trying to type at the same [email protected]@@
> TT is an 30 QBHSLE...2008


So aaaaaa I'm assuming no body knows how I can get access to my hot water heater and water pump without taking everything apart????????
[/quote]

Hello, I am a newbie at this camping thing as my wife and I just got our 23krs this past spring. Although we have had a great first year, we are also at a loss with respect to winterizing. I had a friend help me drain the lines with a pump (he was surprised by my one valve system (his is a three valve system). My question is how do I put the pink stuff into the lines? Or do I need to purchase one of those siphon systems? Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Bamm-Bamm Garost (with his lovely wife Uta of course)


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

newbies said:


> My question is how do I put the pink stuff into the lines? Or do I need to purchase one of those siphon systems?


The easiest (and cleanest) way is by installing one of these --> Pump comverter kit


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

I think if one was to properly blow out the lines there would be no need for the pink stuff. I always just blow out the lines and never had no problem. Sure it dont get to -20 degrees here but i dont think it would matter anyway. I do put pink stuff in the p-traps.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

jozway said:


> I think if one was to properly blow out the lines there would be no need for the pink stuff.


I have always blown out lines and added the pink stuff. At $1.99 a gallon, $6.00 is cheep insurance.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> I think if one was to properly blow out the lines there would be no need for the pink stuff.


I have always blown out lines and added the pink stuff. At $1.99 a gallon, $6.00 is cheep insurance.
[/quote]

I just dont like the fact that you would taste it all summer.


----------

